# Color Splash!



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello everyone! I have an app on my iPad and it's really fun to mess around with.

I can do color splashes of peoples bettas. If you don't know what a color splash is, its basically the whole picture is grayed out and one section or sections are colored with the original coloring of the picture.

I do color splashes of Bettas, People, Other Pets, Landscapes, ect. basically anything you'd like.

These are some that I've done of other people's fish, pets(including reptiles and amphibians), people, ect.:

Before:








After:









Before:








After:









Before:








After:









Some of them look weird all depending on where it was taken and how.
Before:








After:









Before:








After:









REPTILES:
Before:








After:









Before:








After:




































Before:








After:




































A little more complex with out of water pets










Before:








After:


























My favorite of them^

*The only rule is that YOU have to provide the picture. I don't really want to go poking into albums and getting pictures. Just post a picture you want done and if you want something different like more than one thing that's not grayed out, just say so.

1)Submit picture
2)Name of fish or thing(if applicable)
3)If you want anything else besides the main focus highlighted with the original color*


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I do love that app, I have it on my ipod. Isn't it just cool to see how much more dramatic their colors pop when you take away the color of the background?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes! Especially when their colors are already bright and vibrant. Usually the reds are the ones that really pop!


----------

